# Who's not sleeping in my bed?



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Anwen has been sleeping in our bed at night for a while but the last few nights she has chosen after a request from our 10 year old son for her to sleep with him, so we let him only on the weekend so if he lost sleep as she's a wriggler he'd be ok as no school the next day.
Well i've lost my hot water bottle as she has been so good and loves Tom so much she goes straight in with him at night cuddles up until the morning.
It's so adorable to see as they curl up together!


----------

